# How's the viz



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Planning on diving Saturday is the visibility been decent ? Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Been great vis Today was 30 ft vis west of pass 80 ft some moderate surface current. 4 ft close together swells from SW.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank s west is where I'm headed


----------

